# كل اللهجات: الشرفة



## momai

بماذا تدعون الشرفة في لهاجتكم ؟ عندنا في سوريا ندعوها البلكون أو البرندة .


----------



## Haroon

في بالإنجليزية v مصر يقال عليها البلكونة أو الفرندة (بحرف الفاء الذي فوقه ثلاث نقاط مث حرففي
 تبقي ملحوظة لست متأكد منها إن الشرفة قد تشير للنافذة​


----------



## ghostrider324

باللهجة العراقية نقول بلكونه


----------



## momai

شكرا اخوتي هارون و غوستريدير على الاجابات وانا على انتظار لباقي اللهجات.


----------



## Schem

.باللهجة النجدية نقول بلكونة أو دكّة والقليل من الناس يقول برندة. الدكّة بالأصل نمط آخر من البناء لكن كثير من الناس يستخدمونها للإشارة إلى الشرفة


----------



## Bakr

باللهجة المغربية أيضا البلكون  ​ ​


----------



## momai

​شكرا للاجابات


----------



## jawad-dawdi

وأصل بلكون فرنسي
balcon
عن الإيطالية
balcone​


----------



## abdalhamid

في فلسطين نقول بلكونة أو برندة


----------



## momai

أشكركم لاجاباتكم جميعا وكما يبدو لي أن كلمة بلكونة الأجنبية هي الكلمة الغالبة في معظم اللهجات و لكن ما يحيرني لماذا لم تتمسك اية لهجة بالكلمة العربية على الرغم من سهولة لفظها!!؟.


----------



## jawad-dawdi

في لسان العرب

الشُّرْفةُ : أَعلى الشيء

الشُّرْفةُ : ما يوضع على أَعالي القُصور والمدُن، والجمع شُرَفٌ

وفي المنجد

الشرفة من القصر : ما أشرف من بنائه

أشرف : علا. ارتفع

نلاحظ أن المعني القديم للشرفة لا يتطابق تماما مع المعنى الحالي

لابدّ أن يكون الأمر عبارة عن مجهود شخصي من أحد اللغويين لترجمة بلكون

والعامة لا تنتظر اللغويين حتّى يترجموا الكلمات الأجنبية إلى لغتهم

إذا رأوا شيئا لم يعرفوه من قبل أخذوه باسمه المعروف به عند أصحابه

إضافة

ssetra في المغرب يضع الناس شبابيك إسمنية في أعلى سُترة السطح .. في المنجد: سترة السطح : ما يبنى حوله .. وتسمّى باللهجة المغربية : السترة

ccerrafa وتلك الشبابيك تسمّى الواحدة منها باللهجة المغربية: الشرّافة

 وفي المنجد

الشرفة (بفتح الشين والراء والفاء) : مثلثات أو مربّعات تبنى متقاربة في أعلى سور أو قصر​


----------



## momai

jawad-dawdi said:


> في لسان العرب
> 
> الشُّرْفةُ : أَعلى الشيء
> 
> الشُّرْفةُ : ما يوضع على أَعالي القُصور والمدُن، والجمع شُرَفٌ
> 
> وفي المنجد
> 
> الشرفة من القصر : ما أشرف من بنائه
> 
> أشرف : علا. ارتفع
> 
> نلاحظ أن المعني القديم للشرفة لا يتطابق تماما مع المعنى الحالي
> 
> لابدّ أن يكون الأمر عبارة عن مجهود شخصي من أحد اللغويين لترجمة بلكون
> 
> والعامة لا تنتظر اللغويين حتّى يترجموا الكلمات الأجنبية إلى لغتهم
> 
> إذا رأوا شيئا لم يعرفوه من قبل أخذوه باسمه المعروف به عند أصحابه
> 
> إضافة
> 
> ssetra في المغرب يضع الناس شبابيك إسمنية في أعلى سُترة السطح .. في المنجد: سترة السطح : ما يبنى حوله .. وتسمّى باللهجة المغربية : السترة
> 
> ccerrafa وتلك الشبابيك تسمّى الواحدة منها باللهجة المغربية: الشرّافة
> 
> وفي المنجد
> 
> الشرفة (بفتح الشين والراء والفاء) : مثلثات أو مربّعات تبنى متقاربة في أعلى سور أو قصر​


جواد أشكرك جزبل الشكر على هذه الاجابة الوافية والكافية ,اذا فكلمة بلكون مثلها مثل التلفزيون و الكمبيوتر تم أخذهم بسبب التأخر بالترجمة.


----------



## إسكندراني

Schem said:


> .باللهجة النجدية نقول بلكونة أو دكّة والقليل من الناس يقول برندة. الدكّة بالأصل نمط آخر من البناء لكن كثير من الناس يستخدمونها للإشارة إلى الشرفة


هل الدكة كهذه؟


----------



## akhooha

إسكندراني said:


> هل الدكة كهذه؟


أعتقد أن الدكّة كهذه


----------



## إسكندراني

akhooha said:


> أعتقد أن الدكّة كهذه


نعم هذا المعنى المعروف في مصر لكني أسأل عن المعنى الذي ذكره الزميل في العمارة العربية


----------



## ahmedcowon

Haroon said:


> في بالإنجليزية v مصر يقال عليها البلكونة أو الفرندة (بحرف الفاء الذي فوقه ثلاث نقاط مث حرففي
> تبقي ملحوظة لست متأكد منها إن الشرفة قد تشير للنافذة​


 هنا حيث أعيش نقول "برندة" أو "شَكمة" على شرفة الدور الأول ونقول "بلكونة" على شرفات الأدوار العليا​


----------



## momai

ahmedcowon said:


> هنا حيث أعيش نقول "برندة" أو "شَكمة" على شرفة الدور الأول ونقول "بلكونة" على شرفات الأدوار العليا​


في مناطقي ندعوا الشرفة الملحقة بالطابق الأرضي بال منور وأعتقد أنها من كلمة نور لكنني لست متأكدا للغاية  أما التي تكون ملحقة بالطوابق العلية ندعوها برندة أو بلكون ولدينا أيضا نوع خاص من البلاكين ندعوها بال سفرة تكون مطلة من درج المبنى على الشارع .


----------



## Linolenic

في الأردن نقول برندة أو بلكون أو بلكونة


----------



## Zoghbi

باللهجة الجزائرية القديمة كانوا يسموها "الخرّاجة"او "الدربوز" لكن لا اظن ان لا زالهم مستعملين كثيراً
الليوم ناس تقول عوضاً "بلكون" كما اصحاب الشام


----------



## muhammad2012

الشرفة
 بناء خارج من البيت يُسْتَشْرَفُ منه على ما حوله. (مج)(أجازها المجمع. (الجمع) شُرَفٌ.

المعجم الوسيط

​


----------



## Rare_Tiger

في لبنان نستخدم "بلكون" وكانت "برندة" تستخدم أيضا لكنها نادرة جدا الان​


----------

